

Bill Janeway, Warburg Pincus on Venture Capital - drallison
http://ee380.stanford.edu/permlinks/Janeway.html

======
drallison
A link to this talk was posted earlier, but it sank like a rock in the sea of
HN postings. I've reposted it as I believe that the topic, Venture Capital, is
of interest to many HN readers. The abstract includes the slides. The talk can
be viewed live at 11/17 4:15PM Pacific and on demand after about 8PM Pacific.

~~~
drallison
Outstanding talk on the history of venture capital and its possible future.
Bill Janeway has a number of take away observation which are significant for
anyone considering venture financing.

